# MN storm



## sonicvanek (Dec 15, 2008)

here's a couple pics of my driveway after our recent snowstorm. also managed to get the bobcat stuck pretty bad too. i pushed a little to far and down the ditch i went. had to get another bobcat to dig me out. we had about 12-13 inches and 35-45 mph winds. never seen it drift so bad in my yard.

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f70/sonicvanek/100_1524.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f70/sonicvanek/100_1520.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f70/sonicvanek/100_1521.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f70/sonicvanek/100_1523.jpg


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

your not supposed to get a bobcat stuck...


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

You didn't realize you were too far down the ditch until you were buried up to your cab? :crying: :laughing:


----------



## sonicvanek (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah, it wasn't one of my proudest moments !! the father in law seemed to get a kick out of it though. he had to come dig me out. in trying to get myself out, i only dug myself deeper and deeper into the ditch.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

That is a lot of snow!


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

You must be in southern MN We prob got about 4-8 in areas in the metro.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

I was down in Mankato for two years. I can't believe how much white stuff gets around down there. Sometimes two days after a storm drifts can close roads. It's a cornfield desert with snowdunes.

Maybe you'll want to plant/leave/build some windbreaks for next year?

Good kindling for the Tracks/Tires debate.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice pics,


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm a 3M retiree... a few years ago I was talking to my boss. He'd been down in New Ulm at our factory site. He'd gotten all engrossed in some engineering plans at about 11am. At 1:30 he finally looked up and noticed no one was there. They'd had a blizzard come through and sent everyone home early and closed the plant. He didn't hear the announcement. So he walked out to the parking lot to see his was the only car there. Not to bad, except there was over a foot of snow laying on the roads between New Ulm and the Cities. The drifts were even worse. He drove a Pontiac Fiero; it took him over 8 hours to get home. He said he'd wait till he found a snowplow ... any snowplow and get behind it. He didn't care where it was going... he followed it He never took the Fiero down to New Ulm again.

IIRC, that was the year they had 40' drifts in that area (I'm thinkin' winter of '95) and it was burying farm houses, barns, etc.. Some of those farms were snowed in over a month. It was the worst year for livestock deaths in history, even more than 1888. Man, am I glad 3M never transferred me to New Ulm. I loved the Midwest, but hated the winters.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

brrrrr thank god for a heated cab


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

LEVE;898314 said:


> I'm a 3M retiree... a few years ago I was talking to my boss. He'd been down in New Ulm at our factory site. He'd gotten all engrossed in some engineering plans at about 11am. At 1:30 he finally looked up and noticed no one was there. They'd had a blizzard come through and sent everyone home early and closed the plant. He didn't hear the announcement. So he walked out to the parking lot to see his was the only car there. Not to bad, except there was over a foot of snow laying on the roads between New Ulm and the Cities. The drifts were even worse. He drove a Pontiac Fiero; it took him over 8 hours to get home. He said he'd wait till he found a snowplow ... any snowplow and get behind it. He didn't care where it was going... he followed it He never took the Fiero down to New Ulm again.
> 
> IIRC, that was the year they had 40' drifts in that area (I'm thinkin' winter of '95) and it was burying farm houses, barns, etc.. Some of those farms were snowed in over a month. It was the worst year for livestock deaths in history, even more than 1888. Man, am I glad 3M never transferred me to New Ulm. I loved the Midwest, but hated the winters.


I went to high school in New Ulm for 4 years, and I drove home in a few nasty storms after we closed early. I live in Arlington (35 miles NW of New Ulm) so I had to take some nasty roads home. The river valley down there seems to just attract snow.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, you must be south, like wesley said 4-8 in the cities. I still had fun though, I'm glad TC didn't get anymore, being it was my first time plowing.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow. That's insane.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

LEVE;898314 said:


> I'm a 3M retiree... a few years ago I was talking to my boss. He'd been down in New Ulm at our factory site. He'd gotten all engrossed in some engineering plans at about 11am. At 1:30 he finally looked up and noticed no one was there. They'd had a blizzard come through and sent everyone home early and closed the plant. He didn't hear the announcement. So he walked out to the parking lot to see his was the only car there. Not to bad, except there was over a foot of snow laying on the roads between New Ulm and the Cities. The drifts were even worse. He drove a Pontiac Fiero; it took him over 8 hours to get home. He said he'd wait till he found a snowplow ... any snowplow and get behind it. He didn't care where it was going... he followed it He never took the Fiero down to New Ulm again.
> 
> IIRC, that was the year they had 40' drifts in that area (I'm thinkin' winter of '95) and it was burying farm houses, barns, etc.. Some of those farms were snowed in over a month. It was the worst year for livestock deaths in history, even more than 1888. Man, am I glad 3M never transferred me to New Ulm. I loved the Midwest, but hated the winters.


Yikes, I can't imagine doing that drive everyday especially in the winter. I think I would have stayed in the hotel right down the road by Kraft


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

That is a ton of snow to deal with at once


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

ive heard of stackin snow in a ditch. but ive never seen someone try to start the pile at the far end of the ditch. lol


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:That first pic is priceless!!!!

We got the same deal down here, and the drifts were ridiculous to say the least.


----------

